# Wii Shop and IOS51 Installer v2



## Another World (Oct 25, 2008)

*Wii Shop and IOS51 Installer v2*
Update



Muzer has released an updated version of the Wii Shop and IOS51 installer.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It installs the new IOS51 and Wii Shop Channel, without installing the patches to all the other IOSes. This means that as long as you didn't update, you can now install this to use the Wii Shop Channel but keep all the benefits of not having the update.








 Off-site Download



Installation Instructions





 Source



Discuss


----------



## Screemer (Oct 25, 2008)

i would go with toonas installer. because that one patches the signiturecheck out of ios51. so fakesigning is even possible with ios51.

http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Wii_Shop_and_IOS51_installer


----------



## djtaz (Oct 25, 2008)

Screemer said:
			
		

> i would go with toonas installer. because that one patches the signiturecheck out of ios51. so fakesigning is even possible with ios51.
> 
> http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Wii_Shop_and_IOS51_installer



Doesnt that make it easier to brick your wii ?


----------



## Screemer (Oct 25, 2008)

why should that be? toonas aps are very reliable. never heard about probs with his aps. in my opinion it doesn't matter if you install the regular ios51 or the patched one. nothing except of the shopchannel makes use of it (as far as i know). not even sure if sc uses it.


----------



## djtaz (Oct 25, 2008)

Screemer said:
			
		

> why should that be? toonas aps are very reliable. never heard about probs with his aps.



I just thought that if the sig check was disabled and 2 apps used the same sig it could cause a lot of issues - i could be wrong about that.
Its not his app as such , its other apps installed using it if the sig check is disabled.


----------



## Screemer (Oct 25, 2008)

i think you mixed that up with the "titels". patched signature check just means that it's possible to install fake signed wads using ios51. to say it in an other way, toona patched ios51 to have the trucha-bug as all older ioss' before the last update. at least that how i understand it.

€dit: the signature of a valid wad is only check on installation and it's check by the ios the installer uses. so it's like it was always. installing bad wads is still bad


----------



## djtaz (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up for me screemer - Ill change the dol in my sig to toonas i think - seems easier to install.


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 25, 2008)

What should we do if we're still on 3.2?


----------



## dmonkey21 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think this would work on any firmware, 3.3 or 3.2, because it is essentially updating part of the firmware to the new version 3.3, but not all of it, so I think it should be good no matter what.

Just to let you guys know the Wii Shop Channel takes much longer than the IOS51. It took like 10 minutes while the IOS took like 1 minute.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm updating it using Tuna's installer now, without patching IOS51 (I figured there's no need, as all homebrew applications use IOS37 or lower).

A few questions:
- Can I always delete this and install it using Nintendo's updater or patch it?
- What if I update using Nintendo's updater now? Will it still patch older IOSes, or will it say it's already the latest version?


----------



## Screemer (Oct 25, 2008)

if you use webupdate it will patch installed ioses. doesn't matter if 51 is already installed.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a 3.2E PAL Wii and never installed any cIOS. Can I install this fix to get again into the shop channel or do I have to install a cIOS before?


----------



## djtaz (Oct 25, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> I have a 3.2E PAL Wii and never installed any cIOS. Can I install this fix to get again into the shop channel or do I have to install a cIOS before?



You will need to install the cIOS if you dont want to use the official nintendo update.
Using their update will disable your ability to use most things coming in the future.

Have you modded your wii in any way or do you plan to in the future ? 
If you do - dont do the nintendo update and use this way instead.

I have all the files you need in my zip, but its aimed at people who want the backuploader and channel, though it still does what you want.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 25, 2008)

djtaz said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, my Wii is modded with a Wiikey and I have the HBC and some other wads installed. I think you misunderstood my post. I don't want to do the official update, but I want to get into the shop channel again. My question is, can I install Muzer's version or do I have to install something before (e.g. a cIOS or PatchMii)? Thanks


----------



## djtaz (Oct 25, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> djtaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need a cIOS as well - Muzer has that in his files - do that first and then the shop channel - i tried it the other way and it didnt work.
Toma has a release out that has the lot in one dol file and its the same thing but easier to install - might be worth getting his one .


Releases by tona
This version will install both IOS51 and the Shop Channel in the same installer and will also patch the signature hash check out of IOS51 for you (fakesign bug).
http://junks.tonatonari.info/wiiapps/InstallShopIOS51.zip


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 25, 2008)

If I have 3.3 NTSC will it work?


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 25, 2008)

So Muzer's IOS is a cIOS? I thought it's the official one?


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 25, 2008)

Can i install this even if my Wii has still 3.2 System Menue?


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 25, 2008)

dmonkey21 said:
			
		

> I think this would work on any firmware, 3.3 or 3.2, because it is essentially updating part of the firmware to the new version 3.3, but not all of it, so I think it should be good no matter what.
> 
> Just to let you guys know the Wii Shop Channel takes much longer than the IOS51. It took like 10 minutes while the IOS took like 1 minute.


Unless I'm mistaken, firmware 3.3 included IOS37, and the new firmware (3.3v2?) includes IOS51. So if I'm on 3.2 and this installer only installs a patched version of IOS51, then I would still be lacking IOS 37 and would have no immediate way to get it.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 25, 2008)

Yey.. everyone knew this would happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, couldn't this bring problems in future Nintendo updates? Let's say.. Nintendo brings up update 3.5 required to run Punch-Out or something, and that update assumes that you have everything from 3.4 installed already, couldn't it result in incompatibility problems!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seems to me that we're starting to go in the same road as the PSP..


----------



## Gamer (Oct 25, 2008)

If I do install this IOS... and then a game with the new 3.3 update comes out, it still will ask to update? (i mean, this could bypass the new update?)

Also, can this be uninstalled if i ever i want to?

Thanks!


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 25, 2008)

If you don't use the shop channel what's the benefit of this?


----------



## wiigeek (Oct 25, 2008)

Geeze.. I've been reading up too much that I'm now officially confused. I still want to run Mplayer to play some tv episodes that I missed over the week. I also want to keep the option open to install wads to test out before getting them off the wiishop. So that's three things that I'd like to keep open: Mplayer, Wiishop access, and WadInstaller. I'm getting everything confused as to what I need to do before I can install Toda's (correct?) and how to install it. So, here's what I have: I have the original 3.3U update when it first came out (remember, they didn't change the version number). I also have the MarioKart update (since it insisted to do some sort of an update before playing it--after the 3.3 update, no clue what this one did/provided, as I was able to (un)install wads). I have no cIOS. Everything is still authentic to reduce brick issues. A tutorial could be nice, but what do I need as far as any prerequisites?


----------



## djtaz (Oct 25, 2008)

wiigeek said:
			
		

> Geeze.. I've been reading up too much that I'm now officially confused. I still want to run Mplayer to play some tv episodes that I missed over the week. I also want to keep the option open to install wads to test out before getting them off the wiishop. So that's three things that I'd like to keep open: Mplayer, Wiishop access, and WadInstaller. I'm getting everything confused as to what I need to do before I can install Toda's (correct?) and how to install it. So, here's what I have: I have the original 3.3U update when it first came out (remember, they didn't change the version number). I also have the MarioKart update (since it insisted to do some sort of an update before playing it--after the 3.3 update, no clue what this one did/provided, as I was able to (un)install wads). I have no cIOS. Everything is still authentic to reduce brick issues. A tutorial could be nice, but what do I need as far as any prerequisites?



Basically , if you installed the latest update released by nintendo , you can no longer install anything else from then on.

If you havent and want to continue to install new things in the future , you cannot install the update from nintendo and you need to use the one from Toda or Muzer instead which is the same update but it doesnt block future installs.

Its pretty simple - i dont know why people are getting confused.


----------



## megabug7 (Oct 25, 2008)

Piece of cookie to install from the previous update (twilight hack block) 

I didn't update with the latest but this worked and I can go to the Shop Channel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to all involved.


----------



## cyanide64 (Oct 26, 2008)

***newb alert*** i was running 3.2 with all the stuff to run 0.1 loaders and i tried muzers v2, now i cant update to new 0.3 and the old loaders wont work, am i screwed?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 26, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Yey.. everyone knew this would happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo has only required IOSes to be installed for games, not system menus. As long as we continue to install the required IOSes without patching the signature hash bug out of the old ones, it's fine.


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, my Wii system menu says it has 3.3E (PAL), but I haven't updated since last sunday. Am I correct to assume that I can still install the Homebrew channel and such, without problems - as long as I don't do a system update now after the 22nd? This is just a patch, from Nintendo's side, for 3.3 right?

I haven't modified my Wii in any way, so far, no homebrew channel, no chip, nothing. But I am interested in installing the Homebrew channel in the future - is this still possible as long as I haven't updated this week and keep opting out of the updates? And as soon as I install the homebrew channel and stuff, I can manually install the wii shop channel from there, bypassing these fixes from Nintendo?


----------



## Sir VG (Oct 26, 2008)

Seriously, Nintendo is stupid with their timing, AGAIN.

Could you imagine what they could have done if they did it at the proper time, say MM9's release?






 to you Nintendo.


----------



## davhuit (Oct 26, 2008)

jtroye32 said:
			
		

> If you don't use the shop channel what's the benefit of this?



No benefits. It's only to get the shop channel update without doing the rest of the update, which break some homebrew stuff.

Even if you are using Wiiware/Virtual Console games, as long as you don't buy them from the shop channel, you don't need this update;

But if you are using the shop channel to buy games and such, since now, you should have the update installed if you want to use it again.


----------



## Edster (Oct 26, 2008)

djtaz said:
			
		

> wiigeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds simple, but I have not installed any home brew etc on my Wii. I loaded WiiMusic and took the update which was 3.3 but not the the new 3.3. can I still downgrade or installed the modded firmware updates??


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Oct 26, 2008)

Fast question:

AC:CF will probably use the newest update.
If we install the IOS and shop channel, will the game think that I have the latest update and let me start the game or will it ask me to update?


----------



## TyrianCubed (Oct 26, 2008)

hey,I have already installed the shop update and IOS51 installer v1 by Muzer,should I uninstall those and install the v2 or I can simply install the v2 and it'll overwrite the v1?
plus, should I use the installer by toonas to get the v2 (either if I have to previously uninstall the v1 or not)?


----------



## Sven Viking (Oct 27, 2008)

When trying to run the CIOS update, the network apparently initializes OK, then I get an "Error making http request" message (plus "Failed to allocate temp buffer for encrypted content") and it exits back to the Homebrew Channel. 

Tried both Muzer's and Tona's versions. Don't have any GC memcards or controllers plugged in. Tried multiple times at different times of day over two days in case it was Nintendo's servers. Normal WiFi stuff works fine (like the Homebrew Browser). This is on a PAL Wii, by the way (32E).

I got the same error with PatchMii and similar apps in the past and never found a way to fix it, had to download the files manually instead. Any way I can manually download the files needed for the CIOS 51 fix? Thanks!


----------



## Gamer (Oct 27, 2008)

LeonardoGolden said:
			
		

> Fast question:
> 
> AC:CF will probably use the newest update.
> If we install the IOS and shop channel, will the game think that I have the latest update and let me start the game or will it ask me to update?



Just wanna know too... anyone?

I mean, this is a way to bypass the update or still will ask you to?

Thanks


----------



## bdcool187 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmm.... after I installed both of the files, I went to play Smash Bros Brawl and instead of the game showing up on the disc menu it asked me if I wanted to update. Is that normal?


----------



## MainframeF4 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> LeonardoGolden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




From what i know, the IOS51 custom update will allow you to update your console to the current version while leaving the other fixes that Nintendo released behind (ex. stopping homebrew,loader,ect).
It shouldnt ask you to update being that it will see you are current.


----------



## MainframeF4 (Oct 28, 2008)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> Okay, my Wii system menu says it has 3.3E (PAL), but I haven't updated since last sunday. Am I correct to assume that I can still install the Homebrew channel and such, without problems - as long as I don't do a system update now after the 22nd? This is just a patch, from Nintendo's side, for 3.3 right?
> 
> I haven't modified my Wii in any way, so far, no homebrew channel, no chip, nothing. But I am interested in installing the Homebrew channel in the future - is this still possible as long as I haven't updated this week and keep opting out of the updates? And as soon as I install the homebrew channel and stuff, I can manually install the wii shop channel from there, bypassing these fixes from Nintendo?



If you have not installed the recent update you will be fine. If you do need the update for the Wiishop, use Tona's Installer.
You may also need this update for playing future games that require it.


----------



## MainframeF4 (Oct 28, 2008)

TyrianCubed said:
			
		

> hey,I have already installed the shop update and IOS51 installer v1 by Muzer,should I uninstall those and install the v2 or I can simply install the v2 and it'll overwrite the v1?
> plus, should I use the installer by toonas to get the v2 (either if I have to previously uninstall the v1 or not)?



Most people i know are using Tona's right now. There is also an updated version that is made especially for homebrew installation.


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Mainframe =) I'll try Tona's installer then, if I can find it, 'cause I still like to buy the odd WiiWare/VC game.


----------



## MainframeF4 (Oct 28, 2008)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mainframe =) I'll try Tona's installer then, if I can find it, 'cause I still like to buy the odd WiiWare/VC game.



You can find Tona's here http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Wii_Shop_and_IOS51_installer


----------



## TyrianCubed (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks for the reply, anyway do I have to uninstall before installing Tona's version or not?
if yes, obviously I'll have to remove IOS51 but what about the shop update?


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 28, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> LeonardoGolden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we can guarentee that an update will be available with Animal Crossing. It will use new hardware (wii speak) and will probably need an update to get that to work. Not sure about anything else.


----------



## Namcom (Oct 31, 2008)

How do I install this?
I'd like a step-by-step-guide because I'm such a noob...

Anything I need to think about?
Shall I update before using this?
What is IOS*random numbers*?
Can this brick my wii?
I saw on the first page that there were two 3.3 fixes, wich should I use`?


----------



## Grandleon82 (Nov 1, 2008)

Guys, clarify something for me. Today I installed the new HBC9 using the in-loader update. Said something about updating to IOS6-something or other. I tried running the Homebrew Browser and Wad Installer, and I got a message saying they weren't valid Wii applications.

Now that I'm installing the Wii Shop and 10S51 patch, would the Wad Installer and HBB work? Am I permanently screwed? D:

EDIT: nvm, I got it to work. after the update I just had to re-install the apps.


----------



## mexiken (Nov 14, 2008)

davhuit said:
			
		

> jtroye32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUH, theres a way to get Wiiware/VC games WITHOUT buying them ???? (I'm being serious, I'm a bit of a newb here)


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 14, 2008)

OMG.Ya there is way to get Wiiware/Vc games without buying them.

*Posts merged*

OMG.Ya there is way to get Wiiware/Vc games without buying them.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 18, 2008)

Link on Wiibrew is down, could someone upload it here? Or mirror it on MU or something?

lol, I'm blind.

Nvm, found it


----------



## Feanta (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm this patch works on Pal and NTSC Wiis?


----------



## acg12xu (Nov 23, 2008)

I've got a problem that I hope someone has a resolution for..  I've successfully applied the IOS and Wii shop channel, however I ended up deleting the IOS when I was troubleshooting the backup loader 0.3g.  Now when I try to reinstall the IOS with the shop channel, the installer hangs and doesn't complete now.  Is there a way to get my Wii shop channel functional again?


----------



## docoweatpie (Nov 25, 2008)

cyanide64 said:
			
		

> ***newb alert*** i was running 3.2 with all the stuff to run 0.1 loaders and i tried muzers v2, now i cant update to new 0.3 and the old loaders wont work, am i screwed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone else confirm this too, or other games requiring to update, like Mario Kart Wii?
----
_update_
I got 0.3 gamma working, and played my legit games with it (I didn't burn any games yet).

I've installed Muzer's v2 IOS and Shop installer, and then tried my legit Brawl and it showed no update message.
---


----------



## DPyro (May 3, 2009)

Is there an alternate method of installing the wii shop channel? The wireless keeps cutting out on me.


----------



## stq19rbl (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi there,

I've ran InstallShopIOS35 (tona's version) on ma Wii. I have a 3.2E with cIOS36rev10 (as IOS239) AND cIOS37rev7 (as IOS232), Twilight Hack, HBC, Backup Launcher 0.3g with rev 002 fix, softchip...

Here is the steps I used :
- install wii shop only (no IOS 51)
Trying to go to wii shop channel : black screen & return to the wii menu.

- install IOS51 with fake sign : got an error

- install IOS51 without fake sign then wii whop
Trying to go to wii shop channel : black screen & return to the wii menu.

I though that I could erase IOS51 and try reinstalling it. But AnyTitleDeleter gave me an error.

So, at this point, I don't have a wii shop channel. How to get it back ?

The whole idea is to have one, create an US account (I'm in Europe) with AnyRegionChanger then download Rock Band 2 DLC.

Thanks for your help.


----------

